# Chaos Plague Zombie for Nurgle Army. Your input, please.



## lav25gunner

I'm starting a new Chaos Space Marine Army and I am using Typhus as my HQ (see pic below).










So Typhus has the special rule, "Plague Zombies" that allows him to nominate any Chaos Cultist units as Plague Zombies. The zombies have the following characteristics: Fearless, Feel No Pain, Slow and Purposeful, cannot purchase any option and are armed with a single close combat weapon.

I want to run 2 squads of 35 Zombie Cultists. I have 20 from the Dark Vengeance starter set, but I need 50 more CHEAP zombies, and I don't want to have 70 DV Cultists or buy several boxes of IG. So I want to get your opinion on which of these models to buy as alternative zombie models. 

*I will be playing with friends, and not in any tournaments.

Wargames Factory has two options, Zombie Vixens and regular Zombies. The only problem with these is that they're not very Chaos or 40K.


























Here's another option, Zombicide models.

























They sell a "Walk of the Dead" pack of 24 models for less than $20. As you can see, they are better quality than the Wargames Factory, but there's still a problem. There is still the not so 40K feel to them, and there is very little variation. I will have to do a lot of work to mod them.










So I'm leaning more towards this...























These are zombie dogs for the Zombicide Season 2 Kickstarter going on now. I would run 2 squads, 25 dogs plus 10 Cultist handlers per squad. That's 70. yay. Only thing is that I would have to wait till the expected release date, September. boo

So does any one have any suggestions, ideas or alternatives?
Thanks.


----------



## normtheunsavoury

I really like the zombie dogs and handlers idea, I may have to nick that one! 

Other than that have you looked at the Mantic zombies and ghouls? They are pretty decent models and are also pretty cheap, well worth checking out.


----------



## shaantitus

Personally, i think you should get a box of each and mix them up, you dont want all your zombies looking the same. My traitor guard have about 50 zombies and mutants, made out of orks and warhammer ghouls. They worked pretty well, thing is the ghoul heads can be used to make standard guardsmen into zombies.


----------



## crimson skull

Also take into account plague zombies are likely to be the general population not just military so they really don't need to look very 40k as you put it.


----------



## Battman

crimson skull said:


> Also take into account plague zombies are likely to be the general population not just military so they really don't need to look very 40k as you put it.


Your Proably right Crimson Skull but it depends whos fighting if its gaurd there the attrition would leave many bodies lying around perfect for zombiefying. So I personally think that a mix of zombies with military and members of the general population. Actually a thought would doing zombiefied spacemarines? Only a few but would be good as unit champions


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Mantic do a great value zombie box. It's more fantasy than scifi, but 30 zombies for £23 is some of the best value around.

*Zombie Regiment.*


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

I say just buy a bunch of different zombies and go to town lol It might be fun if you attach some Guardsman bits to them, to make them look like they're freshly turned lol


----------



## SonofVulkan

I've done a couple of test models with Cadian guardsmen with ghoul parts. The arms look good but the heads look more mutant than zombie. The GW zombie hands are very large and will make your zombies look more like a chorus line doing "jazz hands", so avoid them.


----------



## lav25gunner

I found these from Manticgames. It's $44.99 for a box of 35.
So I'll have 20 DV Cultists, 20 Zombie Dogs, and 35 Mantic Zombies.
That's a total of 75 Zombies, I'll have 5 extra.


----------



## ntaw

^ Those are so damn cool. SO DAMN COOL!!!

Now I want to do a zombie army. I'm glad at least the Walking Dead is on tonight to sate my desire to see the undead.


----------



## Kreuger

There's an older game called Warzone which had Undead Legionnaires which are still in production even though the game is semi-defunct and they're pretty perfect. though I really like those last manic ones you found too!


Undead Legionnaires 1











Undead Legionnaires 2











Blessed Legionnaires 











Dark Legionnaires 3


----------

